
The Fundamental Physical Limits of Computation - tambourine_man
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-fundamental-physical-limits-of-computation/
======
tambourine_man
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/9908043.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-
ph/9908043.pdf)

